# Any State Investigators (prgm mgr/comp ofr's) here



## Beowolf (Jan 27, 2006)

If anyone on this site works for MA as a non-LEO Investigator often called program mgr or compliance officer, please e-mail me. I have a few Q's I want to run by you.

Thanks,
Beo-


----------

